# TPN+ dosing question



## curefan (1 May 2012)

Hi,
Just wondering what you all would reckon would be adequate dosing of TPN+ for a new heavy planted tank with co2.
The tank is about 550L. Someone said about 80mil a day. Thought this sounded a bit much, so thought Id see what the general consensus would be here ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ady34 (1 May 2012)

Hi,
i reckon about 50ml/day should suffice, realistically you need to be dosing 3x recommended bottle dosage in a heavily planted tank. You would be financially better off looking into EI fertilising as discussed in the tutorials sections.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## curefan (2 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i reckon about 50ml/day should suffice, realistically you need to be dosing 3x recommended bottle dosage in a heavily planted tank. You would be financially better off looking into EI fertilising as discussed in the tutorials sections.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.




Yeah, once I use up all my Tropica I think ill switch to EI ferts (I bought a load of tropica in bulk!!!)


----------



## sWozzAres (2 May 2012)

I've been running a 350l for a few months.  I started at recommended dosage, so 5ml / day. Everything grew well but the moss had black areas which was fixed when I went to 10ml / day. The tank is now on 8ml / day with 6 hours lighting (200W). Green DC.

TPN+ dosing is 5ml per 50l *per week* (not day)


----------



## AAB (16 May 2012)

I have ordered tnc complete which I understand is very similar to tpn+.  The question I have is will over dosing than recommended on the bottle be harmful to shrimps? I have some cherrys and crystals in my 60l.


----------



## deepak267 (17 May 2012)

you can start with the max and then gradually reduce it till you get the optimum result.

Deepak


----------



## CeeJay (17 May 2012)

Hi all


			
				AAB said:
			
		

> I have ordered tnc complete which I understand is very similar to tpn+. The question I have is will over dosing than recommended on the bottle be harmful to shrimps? I have some cherrys and crystals in my 60l.


I have double dosed EI before now and my cherry shrimp were unaffected. Didn't have crystals at the time.
These commercial ferts are nowhere near as concentrated so your shrimp should be OK overdosing a bit.


----------



## AAB (18 May 2012)

Thanks


----------

